# Smoked apples.



## Will Squared (Apr 7, 2020)

There are too many pages to search here...

Anyone have good luck with apples?

I just restored an old Aebleskiver and was thinking about apples for a center of the balls. 
Then I was thinking of smoking the apples to make a sauce of sorts...
using apple chips...

Anyone else smoke apples?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2020)

Oct Throwdown VOTING
					

Without further delay here are your entries. Goodluck to them all.  1)Smoked Apple Stuffed Crisp with Caramel and sugar    2)Apple smoked pork tenderloin dressed with apple chutney and smoked Classic American Apple Pie.   3)Apple wood smoked pork loin with a layer of spiced apples wrapped in hot...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Here ya go

Chris


----------



## mike243 (Apr 8, 2020)

had to look that up lol   *Aebleskiver* - a Danish dessert, like doughnut holes, but sweeter and much better traditionally served with glogg during the Advent. Cooked in a cast iron
why not just bake them in the smoker instead of just doing the apples?


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 8, 2020)

Check out a thread by our good friend 

 chilerelleno
  He recently posted some apples that looked absolutely to die for!! You'll see an index of his cooks in his signature line and you should be able to easily locate the apple thread. Good luck!!

Robert


----------



## tropics (Apr 8, 2020)

Baked Apples are very good choice easy to make 





						Baked Apples
					

Haven't had these since I was a kid!! Honey Crisp Apples cored Butter an Sugar added  That was half forgot to take more pics Topped with more Sugar & Butter  Baked til they started to collapse You can see that Caramel starting to ooze out  When cooled I put them in a bowl drizzle with the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 8, 2020)

mike243 said:


> had to look that up lol   *Aebleskiver* - a Danish dessert, like doughnut holes, but sweeter and much better traditionally served with glogg during the Advent. Cooked in a cast iron
> why not just bake them in the smoker instead of just doing the apples?




Well I dug 4 cast iron pieces out from behind the shop and let them pickle in vinegar and got a good season on them. Turn out the Aebelskiver was my wife's as a Bridesmaid gift like 42 years ago ! 
The 14" skillet came out beautiful and so did the griddle.

I plan on using my 560 to smoke the aebelskiver balls.
The apple is for the filling. 
I plan on making a sauce to spoon in just before I close up the ball. 
I am going to experiment on grill/smoking some Fuji's for this.


----------

